# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  oru penkuttiyude kadha

## nidhikutty

oru penkuttyude kadha
  aval parents, friends, books athayirunnu avalude lokam.. she was honest in every relation.. palappozhum aval kuttykaleppole ayirunnu.. 20 vayas ayittum balarama vayikkunna , tom n jerry kanunna oru penkutty.. 1st std muthal 12th vare padichath  penkuttykalude schoolil.. enthinum avalk avaludethaya theerumanangal undayirunnu..avalude characterinte ettavm valiya critic aval thane ayirunnu. Palarum avalude swabhavathe patti nallath parayarundenkilum.. aval eppozhum avalde swabhavathe patti kuttam parayum.. 

  20 vayas vare avalude jeevithathil pranayam ennoru vakkinu sthanamillarnnu.. bt oral avalude lifelekk kadannu vannu.. avan avalude fb friend ayirunnu.. valare pettennu avar nalla koottukar ayi mari.. idaykepozho avan chodichappo aval swantham mobile number avanu koduthu..(avalk pattiya aadyathe thett) number kayyil undarnittum avan msg cheyyukayo call cheyyukayo cheytilla(he was trying to impress her).. patiye patiye oru gud mrngpinne oru hi pinnid divasavm msg cheyyan tudangi msg ayach thudangi oru azhchaykakam avan avale propose cheythu. Like every girl avalude ans no ayirunnu.. bt 2 divasatinu ullil atine yes ayit mattiyedukkan avanu kazhinju.. ath avante midukk..

  Pakshe aval yes paranjatinu shesham kandath avante mattoru mugham ayirunnu.. rude ayoral.. dheshyam varumbol avalude parentsne cheetah parayunnavan(ath avalk thanganavunnatayirunnilla).. avalude tirakkukale avan pariganichilla aval eth tirakkil ayirunnalum avante call atnd cheyyanam.. allel atinte perilulla vazhakkukal samshayam.. avante pala aavashyangalum avalepoloru penkuttyk angikarikkan pattunnat ayirunnilla.. trichyile avante posh life continue cheyyan aval avnte accountil cash idanamathre. Adtha aavashyam avan pooja holidays nu nattil varumbo arum ariyandu vivaham nadathanam. Athnu shesham aval avlude veetilum avan avante veetilum kazhiyanam.. 5 varshangalkku shesham parentsnod parayam vivaham kazhinju ennu..
  Angane oru aavashyam avaleppole oru penkuttykk angeekarikkan kazhinjilla. Parents ariyathe oru mrgnu than thayyaralla ennu aval tharappichu paranju.. pinne chetha parayalum bheeshaniyum okke ayirunnu avante marupadi.. avan avale mentally torture cheyyan thudangi.. thane manasilakkatha thante parentsne chetha parayunna thane otiri vedanipich santhoshikkunna oralude kude ulla relatn avalkk dhussahanamayirunnu..oduvil pranayathinte 3am divasam aval avanod gud bye. Paranju..
  Kurachu naalukalkk shesham aval avante oru clazmatene parichayapettu. Aa kutty avalod paranjath njettikkuna karyangal ayirunnu.. love ennal avanu timepass ayirunnu palapozhum  friendsumayitt bet vechitta avan penpillere valaykunnat.. collegele no 1 thallipoli.. police caseukal vare und.. penpillere kond I love u ennu parayikkunat anu avante hobby.. pinne avare mentally torture cheyth enganelum ozhivakkum.. pinne avante engagement oru varsham munp avante appachiyude makalumayit kazhinjata..
  Itokke kettapo aval ake thakarnnu poyi. Thettidharikapetta manasu  athinu pazhaya avasthayil ethan othiri samayam vendi vannu.. nashtam avalkk mathramayirunnu.. ezhuthatha exams.. kittumennu urappundayittum nashtappeduthiya joli. Nashtangalil ninnum vedanayil ninnum aval kara kayari thudangi..
  Oru chodyam mathram . Ithrayokke cheytappol avan enth nedi???????

----------


## Naradhan

Thanks /.................

----------


## sirius

> oru penkuttyude kadha
>   aval parents, friends, books athayirunnu avalude lokam.. she was honest in every relation.. palappozhum aval kuttykaleppole ayirunnu.. *20 vayas ayittum balarama vayikkunna , tom n jerry kanunna oru penkutty.*. 1st std muthal 12th vare padichath  penkuttykalude schoolil.. enthinum avalk avaludethaya theerumanangal undayirunnu..avalude characterinte ettavm valiya critic aval thane ayirunnu. Palarum avalude swabhavathe patti nallath parayarundenkilum.. aval eppozhum avalde swabhavathe patti kuttam parayum..


kuttiyude kadha analle  :Choriyal:

----------


## sirius

oru swapnakoodu feeling  :Laughing:

----------


## The Wolverine

> Pakshe aval yes paranjatinu shesham kandath avante mattoru mugham ayirunnu.. rude ayoral.. dheshyam varumbol avalude parentsne cheetah parayunnavan(ath avalk thanganavunnatayirunnilla).. avalude tirakkukale avan pariganichilla aval eth tirakkil ayirunnalum avante call atnd cheyyanam.. allel atinte perilulla vazhakkukal samshayam.. avante pala aavashyangalum avalepoloru penkuttyk angikarikkan pattunnat ayirunnilla.. trichyile avante posh life continue cheyyan aval avnte accountil cash idanamathre. Adtha aavashyam avan pooja holidays nu nattil varumbo arum ariyandu vivaham nadathanam. Athnu shesham aval avlude veetilum avan avante veetilum kazhiyanam.. 5 varshangalkku shesham parentsnod parayam vivaham kazhinju ennu..
> Angane oru aavashyam avaleppole oru penkuttykk angeekarikkan kazhinjilla. Parents ariyathe oru mrgnu than thayyaralla ennu aval tharappichu paranju.. pinne chetha parayalum bheeshaniyum okke ayirunnu avante marupadi.. avan avale mentally torture cheyyan thudangi.. thane manasilakkatha thante parentsne chetha parayunna thane otiri vedanipich santhoshikkunna oralude kude ulla relatn avalkk dhussahanamayirunnu..oduvil pranayathinte 3am divasam aval avanod gud bye. Paranju..
> Oru chodyam mathram . Ithrayokke cheytappol avan enth nedi???????


Liked.. rep Cheyyan pattunnilla.. should spread some rep before giving it to Nidhikutty again...  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2: 

oreyoru chodyam mathram... njan blue coloril quote cheithirikkunnathellam 3 daysinullil sambhavicha karyangal aano?  :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:  :Ho:

----------


## nidhikutty

> kuttiyude kadha analle


Enta kandit tonanile?

----------


## nidhikutty

> oru swapnakoodu feeling


Athenta angane toniye

----------


## nidhikutty

> Liked.. rep Cheyyan pattunnilla.. should spread some rep before giving it to Nidhikutty again... 
> 
> oreyoru chodyam mathram... njan blue coloril quote cheithirikkunnathellam 3 daysinullil sambhavicha karyangal aano?


Yes..........

----------


## Harry

vere foruthe pattiyum aviduthe kaaryangallum ivide discuss cheyyaatirikkuka

----------


## Spartan

verum 3 divasathinullil.. :Ho:  ??? penkuttiyude veettukare theri paranju, avalude kayyinnu kashu pidungi, kalyana date theerumanichu, phone eduthillel samshayichu, avalude joli kalanju.. verum moonnu divasam..? just 3 days ..? engil avan oru mental patient aanu... dr.psycho  :Hypo: 
avan matram alla.. avan wrong aakan tudangiyappol tanne avanodu poda pulle/patti ennu parayathirunna aa penkuttikkum cheruthayi  entho mental issue undu ennu njan samshayikkunnu.. 
avan parayunnathu kettu joli kalanju.. ? unbelievable..  :Shameonu: 

enikku sahatapam thonnunnu.. avan kettan urappicha penkuttiye orthu..  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## nidhikutty

> verum 3 divasathinullil.. ??? penkuttiyude veettukare theri paranju, avalude kayyinnu kashu pidungi, kalyana date theerumanichu, phone eduthillel samshayichu, avalude joli kalanju.. verum moonnu divasam..? just 3 days ..? engil avan oru mental patient aanu... dr.psycho 
> avan matram alla.. avan wrong aakan tudangiyappol tanne avanodu poda pulle/patti ennu parayathirunna aa penkuttikkum cheruthayi  entho mental issue undu ennu njan samshayikkunnu.. 
> avan parayunnathu kettu joli kalanju.. ? unbelievable.. 
> 
> enikku sahatapam thonnunnu.. avan kettan urappicha penkuttiye orthu..


3rd day njan avantadth paranjalo poda pattinu. Avan karanam tcs recruitment kalanjenkl pakaram kitiyat tata elxsi nula job ofr anu

----------


## The Wolverine

> Yes..........





> verum 3 divasathinullil.. ??? penkuttiyude veettukare theri paranju, avalude kayyinnu kashu pidungi, kalyana date theerumanichu, phone eduthillel samshayichu, avalude joli kalanju.. verum moonnu divasam..? just 3 days ..? engil avan oru mental patient aanu... dr.psycho 
> avan matram alla.. avan wrong aakan tudangiyappol tanne avanodu poda pulle/patti ennu parayathirunna aa penkuttikkum cheruthayi entho mental issue undu ennu njan samshayikkunnu.. 
> avan parayunnathu kettu joli kalanju.. ? unbelievable.. 
> 
> enikku sahatapam thonnunnu.. avan kettan urappicha penkuttiye orthu..


I cant believe it.. verum 3 divasathinullil..  :Ho:  :Ho: 
3 weeks aayirunnel oru originality okke undavumayirunnu... 3 daysinullil inganokke behave cheyyanel he must be a retard..  :Taz:  :Taz: 
avane patti onnum anweshikkathe keriyangu yes  paranja penninu athilum vattanu..  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## maryland

> I cant believe it.. verum 3 divasathinullil.. 
> 3 weeks aayirunnel oru originality okke undavumayirunnu... 3 daysinullil inganokke behave cheyyanel he must be a retard.. 
> avane patti onnum anweshikkathe keriyangu *yes paranja penninu* athilum vattanu..


 nidhikkutty-kku vattaanu ennalle paranju varunnathu...? :Eek:

----------


## The Wolverine

> nidhikkutty-kku vattaanu ennalle paranju varunnathu...?


 *Vattayirunnu..* ennanu njan udhesichathu... aval poda pulle ennu paranju poyathu kondu aa vattu mari ennu njan karuthunnu...

----------


## nidhikutty

> I cant believe it.. verum 3 divasathinullil.. 
> 3 weeks aayirunnel oru originality okke undavumayirunnu... 3 daysinullil inganokke behave cheyyanel he must be a retard.. 
> avane patti onnum anweshikkathe keriyangu yes  paranja penninu athilum vattanu..


May be aa timel enik vattayirunirikanam.. Alel athpoloru abadhatl chenu chadlarnu

----------


## The Wolverine

> May be aa timel enik vattayirunirikanam.. Alel athpoloru abadhatl chenu chadlarnu


 
aa abadham angu thiruthiyallo.. nannayi...

----------


## nidhikutty

> aa abadham angu thiruthiyallo.. nannayi...


Ya.. That incidnt changed me... Pazhaya sensitive aya kuttyil ninu inathe nidhikutty aavan karanamayi.. Pine gate, sun tec intrw, tata elxsi nula job ofr, elatnum nanayi perform cheyan kazhnjat aa incidnt karanam manasl undaya vashi konda

----------


## The Wolverine

> Ya.. That incidnt changed me... Pazhaya sensitive aya kuttyil ninu inathe nidhikutty aavan karanamayi.. Pine gate, sun tec intrw, tata elxsi nula job ofr, elatnum nanayi perform cheyan kazhnjat aa incidnt karanam manasl undaya vashi konda


thats good.. eppola elxsiyil join cheyyunne?

----------


## nidhikutty

> thats good.. eppola elxsiyil join cheyyunne?


B.tech kazhnjit

----------


## maryland

> *Vattayirunnu..* ennanu njan udhesichathu... aval poda pulle ennu paranju poyathu kondu aa vattu mari ennu njan karuthunnu...


 now she is normal... :Girl Wacko:

----------


## Spartan

> 3rd day njan avantadth paranjalo poda pattinu. Avan karanam tcs recruitment kalanjenkl pakaram kitiyat tata elxsi nula job ofr anu





> Ya.. That incidnt changed me... Pazhaya sensitive aya kuttyil ninu inathe nidhikutty aavan karanamayi.. Pine gate, sun tec intrw, tata elxsi nula job ofr, elatnum nanayi perform cheyan kazhnjat aa incidnt karanam manasl undaya vashi konda


good..!! and congrats on ur job offer..  :Cheers1:

----------


## nidhikutty

> good..!! and congrats on ur job offer..


Thanku......

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

Nidhikutty full comedy aanallo   :Smile:

----------


## The Wolverine

> Nidhikutty full comedy aanallo


evide? njan kandillallo?  :Moodoff:

----------


## maryland

> Nidhikutty full comedy aanallo


 serious aanu... :Liar:

----------


## Dr House

Appol matte friend nidhikutty thanne aayirunnu alle.......pakshe ippo ezhuthiyathil pakuthiyum viswasikkan budhimuttund.... :flower:

----------


## adarshpp

paavam penkuttyy...thanks nidhikutty

----------


## JabbaR

Hooo Broken angel

----------


## nidhikutty

> Hooo Broken angel


Hai jabruuu

----------


## nidhikutty

> Nidhikutty full comedy aanallo


Aey ala oru tragic storyude last chapter anu nidhi.. Manasl otiri vishamam undenkilm trying to smile.. Odvil atelam outdated comedy ayi elarkm tonum

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Aey ala oru tragic storyude last chapter anu nidhi.. Manasl otiri vishamam undenkilm trying to smile.. Odvil atelam outdated comedy ayi elarkm tonum


entammo..enna kodu senti ?  :Boo hoo!:   :Boo hoo!: 

manasaputhri,kumkumappoovu, okke sthiramayi kanarundalle?

btw inganathe kochu kochu karyathionokke ingane dukhichalo... dont worry be happy..the worst is going to happen anyway   :Biggrin:

----------


## nidhikutty

> entammo..enna kodu senti ?  
> 
> manasaputhri,kumkumappoovu, okke sthiramayi kanarundalle?
> 
> btw inganathe kochu kochu karyathionokke ingane dukhichalo... dont worry be happy..the worst is going to happen anyway


Njan serials kanarla

----------


## MHP369

Ippozhaa vaayiche... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Hari

Kollaam............ :Rolleyes:

----------

